# I Think I Might Have Forgotten to Do This



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is what comprises my main HT:
Main Speakers: Martin Logan Vantage
Center Channel: Martin Logan Stage
Surround Speaker: Martin Logan Vista
Subwoofer: Martin Logan Depth
Display: Sony KDS-55A3000
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR875
Amplifier 1 : Parasound HCA-2205
Amplifier 2: Parasound HCA-3500
Amplifier 3: Aragon 8008BB
BDP 1: Pioneer BDP-05FD
BDP 2: Pioneer BDP-51FD
BDP 3: OPPO BDP-83
BDP 4: PS3 60 gb Launch Model
DVD 1: OPPO DV-980H
DVD 2: DVD-3910
HDMI Cables: Audioquest X (6)
Speaker Cables: Kimber Kable 8TC with factory terminated WBT terminations
Interconnects: Audioquest Sidewinder (9 Pairs)
Equipment Stand: BDI Deploy Max

I purchased all of the Audioquest from Sound Advice as they were going out of business for 80% off.
The Kimber Kable, I did pay much more for but believe it to be quality Speaker Cable and love WBT's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack, Shame on you! How did we ever let you get away with not posting this.:foottap: :bigsmile:

Nice list of gear you have. Ive always wanted to own some Martin Logan's but never had the funds. And a BDP-83 Nice :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Thank you Tony. I really debated getting the OPPO as I clearly did not need it. At the time OPPO offered 50 for the Early Adopter Program, I signed up. I did not get picked and ended up picking up a BDP-51 and DV-980H at the same time instead.

For some time , I advocated the combo of the Pioneer and the OPPO over the BDP-83 because you could purchase both for less money and have native multiregion PAL/NTSC conversion via the 980. This is something lacking in the BDP-83. Now there are physical mods available to make the 83 multiregion, but it is not the same as entering a code on the remote control. Saying nothing of voiding the warranty on the 83.

I cannot believe that OPPO has discontinued production of their DVD Players. The DV-980H is now selling used for more than it cost to purchase it new. Same case with the DV-983h. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dthree (Mar 13, 2008)

Those oppo dvd prices just show that they discontinued them too early. There is still a market for people who don't want to go bluray but still want an excellent upscaler for their giant DVD collections.


----------

